# Ohio



## Chuck Smith

Post to this thread.

~Chuck


----------



## Rob Abner

*helping out/ sub work*

I have three trucks with plows only till next year. We would be happy to help out anyone in the central/north-central OH area once we are caught up. Call my office and someone will get ahold of me or give you a cell number.
:waving:


----------



## J&JProperty

We are willing to help out in the Dayton area. Also looking for subs in the Dayton area, email me if we can help out or if your interested in subbing:[email protected]


----------



## Sweetpete

Hey Guys:
I'm in the Cleveland area (Cuyahoga County) and am happy to help. Could also use some help as things get rolling. 

PM me if interested either way. Thanks :waving:


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sweetpete said:


> Hey Guys:
> I'm in the Cleveland area (Cuyahoga County) and am happy to help. Could also use some help as things get rolling.
> 
> PM me if interested either way. Thanks :waving:


Where you from in Cleveland?

Richmond Hts. here.


----------



## Plow King

Solon area here.

When winter rolls around, we can always give a helping hand after our accounts have been serviced. Also have a bobcat for stacking snow.


----------



## mdd

cleveland here also


----------



## MickiRig1

Akron Here, North Hill !


----------



## Clapper&Company

Weservice most of stark, Carroll & Columbiana Co. I would be able to help out, Also looking for some subs aswell as some sub work.

4 trucks w/7.5 Meyer 
Dump Truck
Salt Sreader 
Bobcat

I also have a carry a full line of parts for myers plows if you guys need something.


----------



## M-Pact Snow

always willing to help! 

Youngstown area


----------



## Clapper&Company

M-Pact Snow said:


> always willing to help!
> 
> Youngstown area


M pact where all do you services?


----------



## Robhollar

Mentor Painesville area here, I will help if Im able.....Rob


----------



## M-Pact Snow

I service basically all mahoning, trumbull and columbiana counties


----------



## Clapper&Company

M Pact Will you please Contact me. 
Thanks


----------



## lorentzlawnsnow

i service all of the mansfield area.
richland & knox counties


----------



## Clapper&Company

I'm in need of subs please contact me asap 

Thanks,


----------



## kasper

looking for subs in southern cuyahoga and northern summit counties. if intrested please give me a call steve 216 299 9742


----------



## Plow King

kasper said:


> looking for subs in southern cuyahoga and northern summit counties. if intrested please give me a call steve 216 299 9742


Steve,

Where about in Cuyahoga?

THanks,

Michael 
(330) 352-6561


----------



## kasper

independence, brecksville, broadview hts. and some of parma. 

also one of my contracts are looking for someone for a lot in richmond hts and on shaker and van epps


----------



## Plow King

Thats a little far for everyday plowing but if you ever run into some problems my number is up there ^


----------



## Great Lakes Sno

Looking for sub's, drivers and sidewalk crews.
Anyone interested contact me.
Work will be in Parma. Middleburg Hts. Parma Hts. and other southwest subs.

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## hickslawns

We handle Allen and some Auglaize county. I have been getting calls for Mercer, Shelby county areas if anyone is interested. I hate to just tell them "No" without referring someone. We do mow, and sweep those areas, but too far for me to plow.


----------



## RHarrah

I would be willing to help people out & also willing to do sub work in and/or around Summit County.


----------



## KSP1

*Subs*

Looking for Subs in Summit County.


----------



## Foxfire

*Ashtabula*

Ashtabula area here !!! 1-440-645-7922


----------



## mdd

hey great lakes, tried to pm you but it said you werent able to receive messages....


----------



## RHarrah

KSP,

Contact me, I would be interested.


----------



## Plow King

Cleveland guys-

Anyone willing and able to wire up saber lights for my F250? I've got cash but I'd rather not pay the dealer a $140. If anyone is interested, drop me a line with your price.

Thanks,

Mike
[email protected]
(330) 352-6561.


----------



## Robhollar

buy your stuff and come on out to my shop in perry and we will get you going. Call me at 440.725.8439......Rob


----------



## larryjlk

Just checkin in with you guys, I'm in Cleveland Hts., just raised my prices by changing contracts from fixed seasonal to per push. Apparently my customers aren't real excited about that since they're not responding very quickly. Looks like I may have lots of time to help if needed. :crying:


----------



## jstfun

*Looking to help*

i am in the nw pa, ne ohio area. i am willing to help out. drop me a line and let me know how i can help.


----------



## chazg33

i can heip out in the lake ashtabula areas,fulltime or part time 440-415-0570,or email at [email protected],thanks chuck


----------



## 06FX4Blizzard

Can help out from cleveland to ashtabula... 
anthony 440 668 6689


----------



## tncwojtus

can do avon, westlake, north ridgeville, avon lake, north olmstead. thanks

tom
cell : 2162802969
email: [email protected]


----------



## Schultz and son

I have 3 trucks plowing on the west side. 2 of them are usually available during the daytime hours after finishing our work. Call me if you need some help east or west (216) 407-0658


----------



## Frostysnow

In and around richland county. Dodge 2500 with plow. Can help out, sub or cover. lookin for any kinda work if we ever get some more snow. Austin 419.571.2325


----------



## Rob Abner

*Anyone need bulk salt around Cleveland*

One of my buddies is hauling from The Flats to Columbus two trucks twice a day through the end of the month and leave Cleveland approx. 10-20000# over weight and would be willing to get rid of about that much a day. He is trying to do this to avoid weight tickets on the way home. He has to leave with 80,000 per his contract but they dont check him when he gets in.

If anyone is interested PM or email me and I will get you the info or give him your number.

Thanks from snowless:realmad: :realmad: :realmad: Columbus

Rob Abner


----------



## Scottscape

I am located in Central Ohio. We have 3 trucks 2 with spreaders. If anyone needs help let me know

- Scott


----------



## SpruceLandscape

I live in eastern Lorain county, am always willing to help out if someone is in a pickle. Email me at [email protected] with contact info if you think you might need some help. I am a full-time firefighter so I do work my job every third day, however am able to switch shifts if a storm is anticipated. I have a 06 Dodge 2500 CTD quadcab, 7'6" boss straight blade with wings. 3 years experience. Willing to travel to lorain/cuyahoga/medina counties.


----------



## stcroixjoe

I am moving out to Carlisle Twp.and we be willing to plow elyria avon n olmsted grafton columbia strongsvill etc i have a 2000 f-250 super duty w/western 7'6'' and insurance i can be reached at 440-742-8313 thanks joe


----------



## chevyplowboy

*work*

im from kent if anyone needs help


----------



## FREDSKI

i live in broadview hts area looking to sub for someone in the area. Once am done with my account in Bedford that takes me 1 hour to do.Then am all yours to work .


----------



## Foxfire

*Ashtabula, Ohio*

I live in Ashtabula, Ohio... Can help if needed...


----------



## kasper

FREDSKI give me a ring 216 299 9742 i do work in your area and could use some help
steve


----------



## aplow4now

*sub*

have 1995 gmc 1500, 6'6" western, 600# salt spreader. 1987gmc 2500 7.6 meyers, 400# salt spreader. hrly rate, 4 hr mini, u buy salt. may help after accts are done first. A plow 4 Now, Inc. 216-571-0900. Old Brooklyn area


----------



## Brannick's Snow

looking for sub and sidewalk labor in stark county. pm with details


----------



## Capt. Payday

*Snow removal needed in Cincinnati*

Hi guys. I have a few of my residential lawn accounts in cincinnati (Hyde Park/Oakley/Norwood) that would like snow removal. Not sure how many exactly but at least 3 for sure (I did their snow last year) maybe more. I have 45 accts, and I will see who else wants it once I get a sub lined up. I have NO desire to do snow but it needs done, so I need a sub. Any takers?


----------



## JRSlawn

Need someone to plow a restruant in Massilon. Please email me asap [email protected] to fill position.


----------



## Troybaseball21

*Work wanted in Dayton, Ohio area!*

Looking for some Sub Contracting in the Dayton, Ohio area. Live in Troy, Ohio which is just north. Prefer anything in Miami County, but will travel as long as the distance is reasonable.


----------



## NLCI

*Need sub contractor in Willard, OH*



Rob Abner said:


> I have three trucks with plows only till next year. We would be happy to help out anyone in the central/north-central OH area once we are caught up. Call my office and someone will get ahold of me or give you a cell number.
> :waving:


Is this in your area?


----------



## WALKERS

Capt. Payday said:


> Hi guys. I have a few of my residential lawn accounts in cincinnati (Hyde Park/Oakley/Norwood) that would like snow removal. Not sure how many exactly but at least 3 for sure (I did their snow last year) maybe more. I have 45 accts, and I will see who else wants it once I get a sub lined up. I have NO desire to do snow but it needs done, so I need a sub. Any takers?


:salute: We are out of cincinnati we have apreety full plate right now I will give some of 
my other LCO a ring see how they are looking. Is it res ot com work and how big. If you 
did last your how many man hours and so forth.


----------



## bill bacorn

*have truck will travel*



clapper&Company;218330 said:


> Weservice most of stark, Carroll & Columbiana Co. I would be able to help out, Also looking for some subs aswell as some sub work.
> 
> 4 trucks w/7.5 Meyer
> Dump Truck
> Salt Sreader
> Bobcat
> 
> I also have a carry a full line of parts for myers plows if you guys need something.


 i`m from fowler ohio about 20 mins n of columbiana county willing to help plow in columbiana after i finish my customers in warren,ohio .
Bill
2004 chev 1 ton dump 4x4 duramax 8ft boss plow
small hitch spreader. plowing since 1991 
bacorns hauling an snowplowing


----------



## Clapper&Company

Bill, Email me

[email protected]

Thanks, 
ron


----------

